# Good Day



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Today my son and I went to see my good friend and borrow some canada geese decoy and chat a little bit then go on the way back and sudden see many boats out there and I checked my back of van and see if I have a fishing poles and ask my son ," do u want to try out fishing for a little bit before we heading home?" my son say ," yayayaya"... so I went to bait store to get flathead minnows ( with bag) better than nothing hehehe... and there are some people standing on wingwall at Garrison Dam so I took my spots and casting out with jigging and caught nice big sauager.... my son used bobber with long line down with split ball weight... guess what... bam he caught over 6 lbs and 26 1/4 " long walleye damn lucky.. and at last I caught one carp .... and it is time for us to go home and I asked boy to give someone the rest of minnows that we dont need. Lucky day


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

you have raised a winner


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks and it is just lucky I didnt think we would get them without boat... I almost forgot to tell u there are several people on boat been catching nice size of salmon now and say most of them used bottow with spoon , spinner, and crank bait ... good luck I wish I would have boat and take my kid to fishing for salmon good fighting fish !!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Way to go!!, There is plenty of good fishing to be had without a boat in NoDak. The tailrace is one of my favorite spots to fish from shore. Try casting crankbaits below the dam in the evening. The action can be unbelievable at times.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Billy, I am gladly that you and son caught fish on way to home. You felt so wonderful luck that David caught first big walleye. CONGRATED! :beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Good Job!!!! Another memory is born :beer:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya good job man!   :beer:


----------

